# Best NATO straps for IWC pilot chrono (21mm)



## bluekaze

Just got this beauty and promptly changed the strap into this expensive but nice nato. 

May i ask if anyone knows other good natos for this as in my country the strap stores only carry 20mm or 22mm and no 21mm which i believe this watch needs ?

Tia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluekaze

Whoops forgot the obligatory picture









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattldm

Is that the OEM NATO? How much was it?
Crown and buckle has some 21mm Nato's but not a huge selection.


----------



## bluekaze

mattldm said:


> Is that the OEM NATO? How much was it?
> Crown and buckle has some 21mm Nato's but not a huge selection.


Yes. I think it cost about 120usd which I wouldn't have bought myself but my wife insisted. That's why im looking for other nato alternatives. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottconn170

Go 20mm. The gap is so small it shouldn't bother you. I don't like 22mm NATOs on my 21mm lugs they squish way too much. And you have a million choices in 20mm. Just my $.02


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SodiumMonkey

21mm Watch Straps | Crown & Buckle
21mm strap


----------



## smittya

I recommend Toxic Natos. Nicest sewn in hardware I've seen, tightly woven, outstanding quality service and great price. Inventory fluctuates. Sometimes there are Kangaroo leather or bond styles... depends https://www.toxicnatos.com/


----------



## so5631

I bought a really nice English leather straps in London last month - the shop calls Smart Turnout and seems they have website too.


----------



## so5631

I bought a really nice English leather straps in London last month - the shop calls Smart Turnout and seems they have website too.


----------



## ccm123

Looks nice!


----------



## LeslieL

looks great !


----------



## eyewsee

Bulang and Son! Buttery soft leather natos!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## onwatch1969

Did $120 include the buckle?



bluekaze said:


> mattldm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the OEM NATO? How much was it?
> Crown and buckle has some 21mm Nato's but not a huge selection.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I think it cost about 120usd which I wouldn't have bought myself but my wife insisted. That's why im looking for other nato alternatives.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Willemh

After some wear, my straps show a little gap if they are the right size. 22mm leather straps. Would be fine. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## gkatz

smittya said:


> I recommend Toxic Natos. Nicest sewn in hardware I've seen, tightly woven, outstanding quality service and great price. Inventory fluctuates. Sometimes there are Kangaroo leather or bond styles... depends https://www.toxicnatos.com/


they seem to skip the 21mm size.
what is your experience with 20mm on the pilot (that has 21 width)? will the gap be noticable?
thanks


----------



## gkatz

wanted to get a feel of how a 37709 and a ~10$ nato i liked would look. so used my amateur photo editing skills just to get a sense. sharing the outcome just so other people can like/dislike


----------



## Willemh

gkatz said:


> they seem to skip the 21mm size.
> what is your experience with 20mm on the pilot (that has 21 width)? will the gap be noticable?
> thanks


In my experience, the gap is noticable, bothers me and gets larger in time. Therefore i like 22mm better.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## gkatz

Willemh said:


> In my experience, the gap is noticable, bothers me and gets larger in time. Therefore i like 22mm better.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


look like you are right...
check this strange noticeable gap in the bottom left (from the blushark FB page). looks pretty bad to me.


----------



## bjterp00

Hi all,
I wanted a NATO strap for my IWC Timezoner. I don't really like leather straps, and it seems the IWC NATO's are leather backed. I wanted a regular nylon one, and found the best selection of 21 mm at CrownandBuckle.com. Here's my Timezoner on my wrist with a navy / orange / white 21 mm NATO strap.


----------



## haw1144

I really like the gray Toxic Nato I picked up:


----------



## left of left

I'm looking at Toxic NATOs also for my 3717. Which Toxic NATO is that and what size? I'm leaning toward the Shiznit.


haw1144 said:


> I really like the gray Toxic Nato I picked up:
> View attachment 13179001


----------



## michael8238

Luckily IWC just released a series of their own NATOs---if you don't mind spending some $$$ just for a NATO


----------



## Tom_ZG

While on the subject of nato - as the watch head is quite thick and heavy, when you add two layers of fabric beneath with a nato and have very little weight in the strap to balance. Doesnt it make the watch very top heavy and not so comfortable with that watch head being so heavier than the strap having high centre of gravity?


----------



## Don Draper

I wouldn't put a two piece NATO strap under a watch over 14mm thick. 
IMHO thick watches on NATO straps look good on pictures but I wouldn't wear it on a day to day basis **that is only my opinion, your mileage may vary**


Tom_ZG said:


> While on the subject of nato - as the watch head is quite thick and heavy, when you add two layers of fabric beneath with a nato and have very little weight in the strap to balance. Doesnt it make the watch very top heavy and not so comfortable with that watch head being so heavier than the strap having high centre of gravity?


Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

https://www.watchobsession.co.uk/collections/nato-watch-straps/21mm

https://www.watchgecko.com/nato-zulu-watch-straps?custom_strap_size_watch=2979


----------



## jimiwilli

I bought an Omega NATO strap for my IWC Pilot Chronograph. $160 but it's 21mm and the most comfortable and high quality NATO I own (other than my red white and blue one by Omega that I wear on my aqua Terra. I know mixing the brand is absurd to some, but I think the same argument can be made for putting a $10 NATO on a $6K Watch (I'm not throwing stones, as I'm guilty of this myself )









And rocking an alpha shark for my Saint Expurey









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junior1

My LPP has spent the entire summer in comfort on a WatchStrapsOn canvas nato...


----------

